# Anyone here own a Dodge Magnum yet?



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Someone in my neighborhood does. He has the Magnum version and some nice (not blingy) aftermarket wheels. Looks pretty nice.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

No, and after a friend of mine got one as a loaner while his car was being fixed, I will give that a thank goodness. Total boat.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

They are pretty thick here...everywhere I turn I see one. 

I like the idea of having a Hemi in a wagon, but the Ram 1500-styling-slapped-on-the-front-of-a-car styling doesn't do it for me. Also, as RGal mentioned, from the reviews I have read it isn't exactly stellar in the handling department.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> :dunno:


 I think it would make for a fine upgrade over the Crown Vic. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I think it would make for a fine upgrade over the Crown Vic. :thumbup:


not for me, I was just wondering what owners are saying about them ...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I saw a review of the euro 300C wagon on Auto Motor und Sport, and it looks WAY better than the Magnum. DC should really think about offering that here.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I saw a review of the euro 300C wagon on Auto Motor und Sport, and it looks WAY better than the Magnum. DC should really think about offering that here.


Aren't the Magnum and the 300C already based on the same platform? A 300C wagon and a magnum would be only cosmetically different.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Aren't the Magnum and the 300C already based on the same platform? A 300C wagon and a magnum would be only cosmetically different.


They do share the same platform. The Europeans get a car that we don't have: a 300C nose with the Magnum body!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Aren't the Magnum and the 300C already based on the same platform? A 300C wagon and a magnum would be only cosmetically different.


Exactly. The cosmetics, inside and out, are so much better with the 300 bits.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> not for me, I was just wondering what owners are saying about them ...


I sitll think it would be a fine upgrade to the Crown Vic! :thumbup:

:angel:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Desertnate said:


> Aren't the Magnum and the 300C already based on the same platform? A 300C wagon and a magnum would be only cosmetically different.


You can't get the 425hp hemi in the Magnum.

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Total boat.


there are several levels of engines, suspension, even an AWD version. I would expect the rental car to be bottom of the barrel. Just the same it wasn't being looked at as a performance or autox car, though I wouldn't put it past either ·clyde· or Nick :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> there are several levels of engines, suspension, even an AWD version. I would expect the rental car to be bottom of the barrel. Just the same it wasn't being looked at as a performance or autox car, though I wouldn't put it past either ·clyde· or Nick :eeps:


R'gal, listen to this man. He is wise beyond his years. Well, then again, he isn't eactly a teenager any more...Okay...

Listen to this man. He is wise.

:angel:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:bareass:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

:yikes:

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> Someone in my neighborhood does. He has the Magnum version and some nice (not blingy) aftermarket wheels. Looks pretty nice.


he has the Magnum version of the Magnum?
:eeps:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


> he has the Magnum version of the Magnum?
> :eeps:


Oops, Hemi version


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think it is a weird looking wagon and I don't like it. Plus I can't figure who wants to own one but for the most part it seems to be men in their 30's and 40's :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Listen to this man. He is wise.


 :rofl:



atyclb said:


> he has the Magnum version of the Magnum?
> :eeps:


 :eeps:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Plus I can't figure who wants to own one but for the most part it seems to be men in their 30's and 40's :dunno:


I seem to see that demographic driving them. They are also always in suits and are alone in the car. I have NEVER seen more than one person in a Magnum and in the beau coup that are around here, I have NEVER seen a woman in one. :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

low 6 sec range 0 - 60mph for the hemi version, not bad for a 4000+# vehicle


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> low 6 sec range 0 - 60mph for the hemi version, not bad for a 4000+# vehicle


But you can get lighter vehicles that haul plenty... and handle better.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> But you can get lighter vehicles that haul plenty... and handle better.


Like a Subaru Outback Turbo.  I want one.

Ed


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd have to drive them both, but my gut tells me that I'd muc prefer a V8.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> my gut tells me that I'd muc prefer a V8.


I like V8, too.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

all that sodium is bad for you :nono:



The Roadstergal said:


> I like V8, too.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> But you can get lighter vehicles that haul plenty... and handle better.


in a previous Magnum thread and the board members said it handled well :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> all that sodium is bad for you :nono:


Sodium is bad for you? :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Who would let his fine automobile get that dirty?


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

2006 Dodge Magnum Hemi Police Package


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> 2006 Dodge Magnum Hemi Police Package


I could see that as being a pretty good application for the car. Police crusiers cary a ton of junk in the trunk, and if it is for a member of the SWAT team that ammout of gear is even more. It would make a great K9 vehicle as well instead of the dog sitting on the seat of the car.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

just saw my first Magnum closeup, it's a lot smaller than I had originally thought, looked like less room than a 5er Touring  how does it weigh over 4000#? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> how does it weigh over 4000#? :dunno:


Belt line that goes to your ears?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> I could see that as being a pretty good application for the car. Police crusiers cary a ton of junk in the trunk, and if it is for a member of the SWAT team that ammout of gear is even more. It would make a great K9 vehicle as well instead of the dog sitting on the seat of the car.


I'm surprised I haven't seen any 300C or Magnum's in police , limo or taxi yet. They seem like they'd make a good platform-- RWD, heavy, lots of power. With the crown vic aging, and no other large domestic RWD platofrms available, I wonder if we'll see police depts and taxi companies start to use these?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> just saw my first Magnum closeup, it's a lot smaller than I had originally thought, looked like less room than a 5er Touring  how does it weigh over 4000#? :dunno:


I have notice a lot of cars now that are deceptively heavy. A Magnum weighs over 4K and a VW Pheaton weighs over 5K. 

I use our Sequoia as a yard stick for a very heavy large vehicle. I can't imagine a car weighing that much.


----------

